

Ask HN: Architecture of Node in front of Rails - czbond

Hi, I&#x27;m looking for architectural advice. What is the best method for placing a Node JS endpoint in front of a Rails back end for JSON API endpoint and Administration? Why? I am building an app which I would love to use Node for, but I don&#x27;t want to re-invent the wheel (eg: rails has active admin, copious build tools, etc)<p>I&#x27;m looking to use node for responding to all Consumer facing UI requests, and placing calls to Rails - which Rails will serve from Postgres. Is the best manner to simply chain the calls? (Eg: UI places api call to node, and node calls the rails api to return the data?<p>Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks
======
czbond
So far, I have found the following as the only mention on the inter-webs.
[https://engineering.groupon.com/2013/misc/i-tier-
dismantling...](https://engineering.groupon.com/2013/misc/i-tier-dismantling-
the-monoliths/)

